# Lovely Egypt



## Sofia Cooper

I lived in Libya (5years) and Germany (6years) and have travelled many places in between, but my first visit to Egypt was only last year and have been twice since . 
There is something about the place that is intrugeing and inviting,, and since leaving it behind i have thought of nothing else.
I wake and i remember iam here in the uk and i wish i was in lovely Egypt .
I say to myself is it only the good weather, but no its so much more than that!
Yes i had the privelage of going to lovely Sharm, but what i found the most enjoyable was Cairo!! ,, i fell in love with the place,, yes i visited the pyramids and the museums,, but it wasnt about the historical sights , it was much more, so much more, i found myself imagining i was the one who was walking amongst the locals, i was the one who was crossing the road dodging the crazy traffic
i found myself wandering what it would be like to have the oppurtunity of living there, and i shrugged it off, to find the feeling wouldnt go away, if anything the feeling got stronger as the days went on.
i spoke about it to so many my freinds in work and they laughed at my love for the country , saying "havent you got over that yet?"......well no actually i havent, if anything the feeling gets stronger as the days go on
I know i will be giving up my good job and leaving my boyfriend and my lovely dog, not forgetting my family and dear friends behind,, but i want to , not that i have to, but i want to so much that i think of nothing else
Now there are going to be cynics who say its not all rosey and what you think its going to be. and those who think iam crazy !!
But i have thought this through and i come up with the same answer every time.
And i know its not going to be easy and there will be many challenges i will face, but then thats life, and life is too short as i well know being a cardiac nurse in an intensive care unit, life is for experincing new challenges and to have new 
oppurtunities, and not forgetting new fears of course,
If i dont follow my dream i iwll live regret it for a long time to come,,,, and if things dont work out , well then i can say you tried Sofia, you tried !!
I will plan my living in Egypt as best as i can, with the help of listening to others and the friends i have already made there,,, and the information i continue to search for
I hope to make a differnce to my living in Egypt,, whether it is teaching , or working with the underprivelaged or working with children,, i hope to earn my place amongst the communty of Cairo and beyond and hope to learn so much more of this beautiful country and warm people .


----------



## Lanason

Sofia Cooper said:


> I lived in Libya (5years) and Germany (6years) and have travelled many places in between, but my first visit to Egypt was only last year and have been twice since .
> There is something about the place that is intrugeing and inviting,, and since leaving it behind i have thought of nothing else.
> I wake and i remember iam here in the uk and i wish i was in lovely Egypt .
> I say to myself is it only the good weather, but no its so much more than that!
> Yes i had the privelage of going to lovely Sharm, but what i found the most enjoyable was Cairo!! ,, i fell in love with the place,, yes i visited the pyramids and the museums,, but it wasnt about the historical sights , it was much more, so much more, i found myself imagining i was the one who was walking amongst the locals, i was the one who was crossing the road dodging the crazy traffic
> i found myself wandering what it would be like to have the oppurtunity of living there, and i shrugged it off, to find the feeling wouldnt go away, if anything the feeling got stronger as the days went on.
> i spoke about it to so many my freinds in work and they laughed at my love for the country , saying "havent you got over that yet?"......well no actually i havent, if anything the feeling gets stronger as the days go on
> I know i will be giving up my good job and leaving my boyfriend and my lovely dog, not forgetting my family and dear friends behind,, but i want to , not that i have to, but i want to so much that i think of nothing else
> Now there are going to be cynics who say its not all rosey and what you think its going to be. and those who think iam crazy !!
> But i have thought this through and i come up with the same answer every time.
> And i know its not going to be easy and there will be many challenges i will face, but then thats life, and life is too short as i well know being a cardiac nurse in an intensive care unit, life is for experincing new challenges and to have new
> oppurtunities, and not forgetting new fears of course,
> If i dont follow my dream i iwll live regret it for a long time to come,,,, and if things dont work out , well then i can say you tried Sofia, you tried !!
> I will plan my living in Egypt as best as i can, with the help of listening to others and the friends i have already made there,,, and the information i continue to search for
> I hope to make a differnce to my living in Egypt,, whether it is teaching , or working with the underprivelaged or working with children,, i hope to earn my place amongst the communty of Cairo and beyond and hope to learn so much more of this beautiful country and warm people .


wow - this should have been your FIRST post on the forum - paints a very different picture of your request for information.


----------



## Sofia Cooper

aqua said:


> wow - this should have been your FIRST post on the forum - paints a very different picture of your request for information.


Thanx Agua ,,, yes doesn't itjust paint a differant pic....My 1st post I posted was of something I had an opion on , as that is what a forums are for of course , but as usual in this day & age people are too quick to judge..
Ihave no ulterior motive for moving to Egypt only to experiece the life and enjoy , 
I am not looking for an Egyptian husband or even a boyfriend for that matter to whisk me off into the sunset lol 
I'll be giving up alot here , but it's what I want to do and I will


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sofia Cooper said:


> Thanx Agua ,,, yes doesn't itjust paint a differant pic....My 1st post I posted was of something I had an opion on , as that is what a forums are for of course , but as usual in this day & age people are too quick to judge..
> Ihave no ulterior motive for moving to Egypt only to experiece the life and enjoy ,
> I am not looking for an Egyptian husband or even a boyfriend for that matter to whisk me off into the sunset lol
> I'll be giving up alot here , but it's what I want to do and I will



Sophia, 

I have a friend here who came on holiday and fell in love with the place and thought mmm I would like to live there, she phoned all the nanny agencies in London and told them she wanted a job as a nanny in Cairo only to be told that they never have vacancies for there and then the very next day one of the agencies phoned her back and said.. that they had just got a vacancy in, she applied and got the job and came here 12 years ago and ended up marrying a local man, the only one of my friends who has married a local man and it hasn't worked out but that's another story. I am sure lots of people have thought I would love to live there and just bit the bullet and got on with it, I did it myself when I moved to France. I hope that you have a great time here.

Maiden


----------



## Lanason

Sofia Cooper said:


> Thanx Agua ,,, yes doesn't itjust paint a differant pic....My 1st post I posted was of something I had an opion on , as that is what a forums are for of course , but as usual in this day & age people are too quick to judge..
> Ihave no ulterior motive for moving to Egypt only to experiece the life and enjoy ,
> I am not looking for an Egyptian husband or even a boyfriend for that matter to whisk me off into the sunset lol
> I'll be giving up alot here , but it's what I want to do and I will


your experience in Libya shows you have an understanding of the issues of living in this area. Egypt has a frustrating fascination - you cant help but love it - warts n all.

So many people come onto the forum with no idea. I did lots of homework before I came (never worked abroad before and never visited Egypt - Cyrus was the closest I got)

but you are right - one life and its short - we took the gamble and went for it.


what did u do in Libya?


----------



## Sofia Cooper

MaidenScotland said:


> Sophia,
> 
> I have a friend here who came on holiday and fell in love with the place and thought mmm I would like to live there, she phoned all the nanny agencies in London and told them she wanted a job as a nanny in Cairo only to be told that they never have vacancies for there and then the very next day one of the agencies phoned her back and said.. that they had just got a vacancy in, she applied and got the job and came here 12 years ago and ended up marrying a local man, the only one of my friends who has married a local man and it hasn't worked out but that's another story. I am sure lots of people have thought I would love to live there and just bit the bullet and got on with it, I did it myself when I moved to France. I hope that you have a great time here.
> 
> Maiden[/QUOTE
> Well thanx for the show of support MaidenScotland , Alot of people come & fall in love with Egypt or they don't
> I would of come earlier in life but my exhusband who was and still is in the miltary never wanted to travel abroad as he was always away ,,He never thought of anyone but himself ,,and Egypt was defiantly out the question !!.... all our holidays were in the uk or travelling to and from ,,,from Germany to see family,,
> Now again my boyfriend I had to beg to go to Egypt as all our holidays are spent in the Carribean ,,,yes I should be grateful but I want Egypt lol
> I managed to get him to go twice and he hated it,
> So I have had to make a choice him or Egypt ,,,Egypt it is
> Good for your friend who got a nanny job ,,I thought about that but I'm not sure at all ,,,,I was a supervisor in a nursery for 13 yrs and loved it before I went into nursing
> So you know about biting the bullet ,, and you just have to do it , as you did


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sofia Cooper said:


> MaidenScotland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sophia,
> 
> I have a friend here who came on holiday and fell in love with the place and thought mmm I would like to live there, she phoned all the nanny agencies in London and told them she wanted a job as a nanny in Cairo only to be told that they never have vacancies for there and then the very next day one of the agencies phoned her back and said.. that they had just got a vacancy in, she applied and got the job and came here 12 years ago and ended up marrying a local man, the only one of my friends who has married a local man and it hasn't worked out but that's another story. I am sure lots of people have thought I would love to live there and just bit the bullet and got on with it, I did it myself when I moved to France. I hope that you have a great time here.
> 
> Maiden[/QUOTE
> Well thanx for the show of support MaidenScotland , Alot of people come & fall in love with Egypt or they don't
> I would of come earlier in life but my exhusband who was and still is in the miltary never wanted to travel abroad as he was always away ,,He never thought of anyone but himself ,,and Egypt was defiantly out the question !!.... all our holidays were in the uk or travelling to and from ,,,from Germany to see family,,
> Now again my boyfriend I had to beg to go to Egypt as all our holidays are spent in the Carribean ,,,yes I should be grateful but I want Egypt lol
> I managed to get him to go twice and he hated it,
> So I have had to make a choice him or Egypt ,,,Egypt it is
> Good for your friend who got a nanny job ,,I thought about that but I'm not sure at all ,,,,I was a supervisor in a nursery for 13 yrs and loved it before I went into nursing
> So you know about biting the bullet ,, and you just have to do it , as you did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I wouldn't recommend being a nanny here as I have known a few and they all hated it.. so different from being a nanny elsewhere, and no it's not an Egyptian thing it's a middle east thing...
> I have a friend who has a nursery in Maadi I can put you in touch with her if you like.
> 
> Maiden
Click to expand...


----------



## Sofia Cooper

aqua said:


> your experience in Libya shows you have an understanding of the issues of living in this area. Egypt has a frustrating fascination - you cant help but love it - warts n all.
> 
> So many people come onto the forum with no idea. I did lots of homework before I came (never worked abroad before and never visited Egypt - Cyrus was the closest I got)
> 
> but you are right - one life and its short - we took the gamble and went for it.
> 
> 
> what did u do in Libya?


 I was only a child but remberbed Lybya. well and my dad never let me forget the good points and the bad points of living there 
I know the culture is totally differant and don't pretend to know or be up to date with all the issuses that Egypt face aswell as other countries ,,, but I will learn as go along in life ,,, as long as I respect the culture and the people and keep on the right side of the law , I'm sure I will settle in well 
Cyprus is supposed to be lovely buy very expensive 
I'm sure you feel you are much happier in Egypt than there  .


----------



## Sofia Cooper

MaidenScotland said:


> Sofia Cooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I wouldn't recommend being a nanny here as I have known a few and they all hated it.. so different from being a nanny elsewhere, and no it's not an Egyptian thing it's a middle east thing...
> I have a friend who has a nursery in Maadi I can put you in touch with her if you like.
> 
> Maiden
> 
> 
> 
> That's very kind of you, thankyou , yes nannying has. never really appealed to me ,,, wether it be here or any other place in the world, but I know I'll have to try hard to compete for work and of course expect a lower wage !
Click to expand...


----------



## josmiler05

Sofia Cooper said:


> I lived in Libya (5years) and Germany (6years) and have travelled many places in between, but my first visit to Egypt was only last year and have been twice since .
> There is something about the place that is intrugeing and inviting,, and since leaving it behind i have thought of nothing else.
> I wake and i remember iam here in the uk and i wish i was in lovely Egypt .
> I say to myself is it only the good weather, but no its so much more than that!
> Yes i had the privelage of going to lovely Sharm, but what i found the most enjoyable was Cairo!! ,, i fell in love with the place,, yes i visited the pyramids and the museums,, but it wasnt about the historical sights , it was much more, so much more, i found myself imagining i was the one who was walking amongst the locals, i was the one who was crossing the road dodging the crazy traffic
> i found myself wandering what it would be like to have the oppurtunity of living there, and i shrugged it off, to find the feeling wouldnt go away, if anything the feeling got stronger as the days went on.
> i spoke about it to so many my freinds in work and they laughed at my love for the country , saying "havent you got over that yet?"......well no actually i havent, if anything the feeling gets stronger as the days go on
> I know i will be giving up my good job and leaving my boyfriend and my lovely dog, not forgetting my family and dear friends behind,, but i want to , not that i have to, but i want to so much that i think of nothing else
> Now there are going to be cynics who say its not all rosey and what you think its going to be. and those who think iam crazy !!
> But i have thought this through and i come up with the same answer every time.
> And i know its not going to be easy and there will be many challenges i will face, but then thats life, and life is too short as i well know being a cardiac nurse in an intensive care unit, life is for experincing new challenges and to have new
> oppurtunities, and not forgetting new fears of course,
> If i dont follow my dream i iwll live regret it for a long time to come,,,, and if things dont work out , well then i can say you tried Sofia, you tried !!
> I will plan my living in Egypt as best as i can, with the help of listening to others and the friends i have already made there,,, and the information i continue to search for
> I hope to make a differnce to my living in Egypt,, whether it is teaching , or working with the underprivelaged or working with children,, i hope to earn my place amongst the communty of Cairo and beyond and hope to learn so much more of this beautiful country and warm people .


Hi Sofia,
Good on you for knowing what you want and taking the next step! I have also felt the draw from Egypt but mine was to sharm. Looking forward to spending 6 weeks there in oct/nov and hopefully more next year.
You sound like you have the right approach...take it as it comes and not high expectations.
Good luck to you.


----------



## Sofia Cooper

josmiler05 said:


> Hi Sofia,
> Good on you for knowing what you want and taking the next step! I have also felt the draw from Egypt but mine was to sharm. Looking forward to spending 6 weeks there in oct/nov and hopefully more next year.
> You sound like you have the right approach...take it as it comes and not high expectations.
> Good luck to you.


Hi Jos 
So you know that feeling of being drawn to a place you should be and not just dreamed of being in ,  
Sharm ,,,, I loved Sharm but I was wanting to be in Cairo ,,,yes I love beach holdays and I am spending 2 wks in Cuba on 17th June,,, I wish now I had not booked and made my trip to Cairo to plan for moving there sooner ,, but it's now too late to change my plan ,
So after Cuba I'll go to Cairo for 2 to 3 wks to look for work and acc and anything else that has to be dealt with ,, 
I hope my approach is the right way and if it isn't I'll learn as I go along in life 
So Jos I hope your time in Sharm is what you expect and your plan for staying next year all works out 
Can I ask wether you'll be on holiday or for work ?


----------



## josmiler05

Sofia Cooper said:


> Hi Jos
> So you know that feeling of being drawn to a place you should be and not just dreamed of being in ,
> Sharm ,,,, I loved Sharm but I was wanting to be in Cairo ,,,yes I love beach holdays and I am spending 2 wks in Cuba on 17th June,,, I wish now I had not booked and made my trip to Cairo to plan for moving there sooner ,, but it's now too late to change my plan ,
> So after Cuba I'll go to Cairo for 2 to 3 wks to look for work and acc and anything else that has to be dealt with ,,
> I hope my approach is the right way and if it isn't I'll learn as I go along in life
> So Jos I hope your time in Sharm is what you expect and your plan for staying next year all works out
> Can I ask wether you'll be on holiday or for work ?


Hi,
Our trip in oct will be partly holiday and then sorting our apartment, painting etc!! I am counting down the days! We would move there now but we have a dog who is 13.5yrs so wouldnt be fair to take him. My husband has him from a pup so could not part with him!
Enjoy Cuba, never been but it's great, hope your experience will be good.
Hope Cairo works aswell, keep us updated.


----------



## DeadGuy

Well, being somewhere isn’t the same as living somewhere, life requirements aren’t the same as vacations’ requirement, even for Hurgada and Sharm not just Cairo, but you said you already know the risks, so all that could be said now is good luck!

You’re not THAT crazy by the way, I’ve seen crazier ideas for sure 

And your dog….. You can get it in here if you decided to really settle in here I guess, but dunno if it would wanna live here though lol

Good luck, but just be careful!


----------



## Andy Capp

Sofia Cooper said:


> I am not looking for an Egyptian husband or even a boyfriend for that matter to whisk me off into the sunset lol


Looking at all your pics you do seem to have many "nice friendships" don't you.


----------



## Sofia Cooper

Andy Capp said:


> Looking at all your pics you do seem to have many "nice friendships" don't you.


 oooh how *****y you are Mr Andy Clap ...oh sorry CAPP LOL ....just cos i have a few pics ....it doens mean iam looking for a bf/lover/husband ,,,, i have many pics of many people ......i choose to keep some private


----------



## Sofia Cooper

DeadGuy said:


> Well, being somewhere isn’t the same as living somewhere, life requirements aren’t the same as vacations’ requirement, even for Hurgada and Sharm not just Cairo, but you said you already know the risks, so all that could be said now is good luck!
> 
> You’re not THAT crazy by the way, I’ve seen crazier ideas for sure
> 
> And your dog….. You can get it in here if you decided to really settle in here I guess, but dunno if it would wanna live here though lol
> 
> Good luck, but just be careful!


Yes i know its gonna be differant , but i am not going to sit back and watch the world go by,,,,and if my requiremnts are differant that on my hoildays i iwll adapt as i always do inl life ..... 
lol now crazy ? me ? well you wouldnt be the first or the last to say it i suppose .....i would just say iam misunderstood .........seriulsy iam a normal 9 to 5 ....well actaully no i do shifts ....so iam just your average get up and go,, dont sit down ,,, say it as i feel,,,, caring and helpful kinda woman ....and yes at times a little crazy ,... mainly when i have had a glss of wine lol 
Now my dog . my wonderful Herbert wouldnt do good in the heat , and he is going to miss me, and me him ,,, as iam the one who he follows around, but guess my bf will take care of him


----------



## Sofia Cooper

josmiler05 said:


> Hi,
> Our trip in oct will be partly holiday and then sorting our apartment, painting etc!! I am counting down the days! We would move there now but we have a dog who is 13.5yrs so wouldnt be fair to take him. My husband has him from a pup so could not part with him!
> Enjoy Cuba, never been but it's great, hope your experience will be good.
> Hope Cairo works aswell, keep us updated.


Good luck with your trip to Sharm my friend ....and keep in touch


----------



## jojo

Sofia Cooper said:


> oooh how *****y you are Mr Andy Clap ...oh sorry CAPP LOL ....just cos i have a few pics ....it doens mean iam looking for a bf/lover/husband ,,,, i have many pics of many people ......i choose to keep some private



Maybe keep them all private, cos some of our more insensitive posters may not understand the need for them I guess??!! 

Jo xx


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sophia you can't delete replies to any of your post.
It is a cheeky post but I don't think it warrants being deleted

Maiden


----------



## Sofia Cooper

MaidenScotland said:


> Sophia you can't delete replies to any of your post.
> It is a cheeky post but I don't think it warrants being deleted
> 
> Maiden


Ok MaidenScotland I accept your decision


----------



## Bongus2

Sofia

Egypt can be a challenge. 
I have lived here for 4 years with a high pressured job. It is great initially, but make sure that you keep a bank account and some "nest-egg" back in UK - you will not regret this. 
You can bring your dog here, but leave him with a friend in UK until you have lived here for 6 months and are sure of your future here. 
I have very good contacts here and if you are serious about moving, I can give you some help. You need to make it fast, as I will be leaving at the end of July - Even I as the eternal optimist have reached my limit of saturation in Egypt.
Good luck - you will need it.


----------



## Sofia Cooper

Bongus2 said:


> Sofia
> 
> Egypt can be a challenge.
> I have lived here for 4 years with a high pressured job. It is great initially, but make sure that you keep a bank account and some "nest-egg" back in UK - you will not regret this.
> You can bring your dog here, but leave him with a friend in UK until you have lived here for 6 months and are sure of your future here.
> I have very good contacts here and if you are serious about moving, I can give you some help. You need to make it fast, as I will be leaving at the end of July - Even I as the eternal optimist have reached my limit of saturation in Egypt.
> Good luck - you will need it.


 Well thanx for that offer of advice and help Bongus, 
I know its going to be a big move and many decisions to make when iam there, its most probably one of the biggest decisions i have made. 
But if i dont do it now ...well in a few months , i will definately regret it . 
It will either work for me or not, and if not, as you say keep a nest egg , so i wont put all my eggs in one basket, so to speak 
As far as making it fast to get there , well iam commited intil a least the middle of July , as i go on holiday unitl 1st July then notcie to work etc ...So it wont be until earliset the second week on July 
My dog well he will be staying in the uk., as i have made my mind up about that ..
So maybe i iwll make in time , i hope i iwll ...and thanx again for your offer...i guess , but maybe iam presuming you are off back to lovley down under


----------



## Bongus2

Sofia Cooper said:


> Well thanx for that offer of advice and help Bongus,
> I know its going to be a big move and many decisions to make when iam there, its most probably one of the biggest decisions i have made.
> But if i dont do it now ...well in a few months , i will definately regret it .
> It will either work for me or not, and if not, as you say keep a nest egg , so i wont put all my eggs in one basket, so to speak
> As far as making it fast to get there , well iam commited intil a least the middle of July , as i go on holiday unitl 1st July then notcie to work etc ...So it wont be until earliset the second week on July
> My dog well he will be staying in the uk., as i have made my mind up about that ..
> So maybe i iwll make in time , i hope i iwll ...and thanx again for your offer...i guess , but maybe iam presuming you are off back to lovley down under


Yes - back to the land of plenty - 
If you are interested in international hospitality work in Cairo or Sharm, I can get you an introduction to 2 hotel groups. If you have the free skype, contact me (same user name) and we can chat further.


----------



## Sofia Cooper

Bongus2 said:


> Yes - back to the land of plenty -
> If you are interested in international hospitality work in Cairo or Sharm, I can get you an introduction to 2 hotel groups. If you have the free skype, contact me (same user name) and we can chat further.


 Lucky you......definaltey the land of plenty ...i have skype calls on phone but need to re join on pc .. .. which i will do ... hospitality work i never gave a thought but now you have metioned it .....i will look and add you one skype ..cheers Bongus .. much apperecaited ....


----------



## Mario

Sofia Cooper said:


> I lived in Libya (5years) and Germany (6years) and have travelled many places in between, but my first visit to Egypt was only last year and have been twice since .
> There is something about the place that is intrugeing and inviting,, and since leaving it behind i have thought of nothing else.
> I wake and i remember iam here in the uk and i wish i was in lovely Egypt .
> I say to myself is it only the good weather, but no its so much more than that!
> Yes i had the privelage of going to lovely Sharm, but what i found the most enjoyable was Cairo!! ,, i fell in love with the place,, yes i visited the pyramids and the museums,, but it wasnt about the historical sights , it was much more, so much more, i found myself imagining i was the one who was walking amongst the locals, i was the one who was crossing the road dodging the crazy traffic
> i found myself wandering what it would be like to have the oppurtunity of living there, and i shrugged it off, to find the feeling wouldnt go away, if anything the feeling got stronger as the days went on.
> i spoke about it to so many my freinds in work and they laughed at my love for the country , saying "havent you got over that yet?"......well no actually i havent, if anything the feeling gets stronger as the days go on
> I know i will be giving up my good job and leaving my boyfriend and my lovely dog, not forgetting my family and dear friends behind,, but i want to , not that i have to, but i want to so much that i think of nothing else
> Now there are going to be cynics who say its not all rosey and what you think its going to be. and those who think iam crazy !!
> But i have thought this through and i come up with the same answer every time.
> And i know its not going to be easy and there will be many challenges i will face, but then thats life, and life is too short as i well know being a cardiac nurse in an intensive care unit, life is for experincing new challenges and to have new
> oppurtunities, and not forgetting new fears of course,
> If i dont follow my dream i iwll live regret it for a long time to come,,,, and if things dont work out , well then i can say you tried Sofia, you tried !!
> I will plan my living in Egypt as best as i can, with the help of listening to others and the friends i have already made there,,, and the information i continue to search for
> I hope to make a differnce to my living in Egypt,, whether it is teaching , or working with the underprivelaged or working with children,, i hope to earn my place amongst the communty of Cairo and beyond and hope to learn so much more of this beautiful country and warm people .




Sofia :clap2:

you have just summarized my feelings towards Egypt! but I have chosen my family and work over Egypt...in either case all the best out there


----------



## Sofia Cooper

Mario said:


> Sofia :clap2:
> 
> you have just summarized my feelings towards Egypt! but I have chosen my family and work over Egypt...in either case all the best out there


Yes i will look forward to going and living maybe a nicer life than in the uk ...thats just my opinion. 
I know i wll find it hard for a little while unitl i settle, thats the same as anywhere ...but as long as my expectations are not set to high , iam sure my life there will be of a happy one .....but that up to me to make sure ..
And sometimes in life we sacrifce for others ,, and thats exactly what you have done, good for you, 
Just enjoy and keep safe


----------



## mardini

Sofia Cooper said:


> I lived in Libya (5years) and Germany (6years) and have travelled many places in between, but my first visit to Egypt was only last year and have been twice since .
> There is something about the place that is intrugeing and inviting,, and since leaving it behind i have thought of nothing else.
> I wake and i remember iam here in the uk and i wish i was in lovely Egypt .
> I say to myself is it only the good weather, but no its so much more than that!
> Yes i had the privelage of going to lovely Sharm, but what i found the most enjoyable was Cairo!! ,, i fell in love with the place,, yes i visited the pyramids and the museums,, but it wasnt about the historical sights , it was much more, so much more, i found myself imagining i was the one who was walking amongst the locals, i was the one who was crossing the road dodging the crazy traffic
> i found myself wandering what it would be like to have the oppurtunity of living there, and i shrugged it off, to find the feeling wouldnt go away, if anything the feeling got stronger as the days went on.
> i spoke about it to so many my freinds in work and they laughed at my love for the country , saying "havent you got over that yet?"......well no actually i havent, if anything the feeling gets stronger as the days go on
> I know i will be giving up my good job and leaving my boyfriend and my lovely dog, not forgetting my family and dear friends behind,, but i want to , not that i have to, but i want to so much that i think of nothing else
> Now there are going to be cynics who say its not all rosey and what you think its going to be. and those who think iam crazy !!
> But i have thought this through and i come up with the same answer every time.
> And i know its not going to be easy and there will be many challenges i will face, but then thats life, and life is too short as i well know being a cardiac nurse in an intensive care unit, life is for experincing new challenges and to have new
> oppurtunities, and not forgetting new fears of course,
> If i dont follow my dream i iwll live regret it for a long time to come,,,, and if things dont work out , well then i can say you tried Sofia, you tried !!
> I will plan my living in Egypt as best as i can, with the help of listening to others and the friends i have already made there,,, and the information i continue to search for
> I hope to make a differnce to my living in Egypt,, whether it is teaching , or working with the underprivelaged or working with children,, i hope to earn my place amongst the communty of Cairo and beyond and hope to learn so much more of this beautiful country and warm people .


I fell in love with the country the minute I set my foot at the airport, the warmth I felt in people was what got to my heart. The weather is also great, except for today.


----------



## Sofia Cooper

mardini said:


> I fell in love with the country the minute I set my foot at the airport, the warmth I felt in people was what got to my heart. The weather is also great, except for today.


 yes a sand storm ... and yes i have felt the warmth of the people


----------

